
“They Wanted Me Gone” – Edward Snowden New Book Interview - secfirstmd
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2019/sep/13/edward-snowden-interview-whistleblowing-russia-ai-permanent-record
======
forgitude
The Guardian and the media all benefited from his actions, something he likely
took into account when crafting a plan to establish his celebrity.

Profiting from unprosecuted crimes in exile is despicable in my view.

